# BAMMA 13 - Potential Fights



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

After BAMMA 12 there doesn't appear to be an obvious headline fight leading into #13, however it's fun to speculate;

Lightweight;
Rob Sinclair vs. Curt Warburton
This is probably the most obvious fight, however Warburton's performance was more solid than spectacular, this would be an OK headliner.

Welterweight/Middleweight;
Jim Wallhead vs. Jack Marshman
Wallhead admitted to signing a four fight exclusive deal with BAMMA, Marshman has headlined for BAMMA more than once, aside from the weight class issue it seems to fit. Once again would be an OK headliner.

Light Heavyweight;
Max Nunes vs. Jason Jones
BAMMA may feel Nunes is the way to go for their next event, Jones has fought and won for BAMMA before and this fight would probably be an exciting stand-up contest.

Outside bets or Main Card fights;
Jack Marshman-Leeroy Barnes (MW)
Xavier Foupa-Pokam-Leeroy Barnes (MW)
Jim Wallhead-Tom Breese (WW)
Curt Warburton-Andrew Winner (LW)
Curt Warburton-Ryan Scope (LW)
Ryan Scope-Steven Ray (LW)

Potential Signings;
Che Mills (WW)
Terry Etim (LW)
Paul Sass (LW)


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Che Mills has signed to CageWarriors I believe, but Marshman or Xavier Foupa-Pokam (who beat Marshman) would be a great fight. Wallhead needs to be in a Title fight, few titleholders in BAMMA right now.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

They seriously need to throw in some kind of title fights.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Jason Jones vs Linton Vassell Main
Sincair vs Warburton Co-Main

Please leave Marshman out of big fights

They need to make Scope vs Breese, Breese is getting up to that headliner status right now and would wreck Scope.

Xavier Foupa-Pokam- Leeroy Barnes is a good main-card scrap.

In unrelated news I'd love to see some of these smaller promotions do vs shows.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Those sound like some good potential matchups.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

BAMMA are apparently negotiating with Houston Alexander (twitter rumours) so i guess Nunes-Alexander is the headliner if they can get him signed up.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Maybe Alexander could fight for the light heavyweight title or something.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

If I was the Bamma matchmaker, the main card would look something like...

Rob Sinclair (12-2) vs. Martin Stapleton (12-1) - World Lightweight Title
Curt Warburton (12-3) vs. Ryan Scope (7-0) - British Lightweight Title
Tom Breese (6-0) vs. Bola Omoyele (6-1) - British Welterweight Title
Andre Winner (14-7) vs. Luke Newman (5-1)
Xavier Foupa-Pokam (24-18) vs. Scott Askham (10-0)
Jack Marshman (11-2) vs. Denniston Sutherland (18-9)


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Don't forget, there are strong rumours of Ian Freeman vs Ken Shamrock going around at the moment


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Really? I thought Ken was unofficially retired. Would this just be a main event or a title fight?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

It's a rumour.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

mattandbenny said:


> If I was the Bamma matchmaker, the main card would look something like...
> 
> Rob Sinclair (12-2) vs. Martin Stapleton (12-1) - World Lightweight Title
> Curt Warburton (12-3) vs. Ryan Scope (7-0) - British Lightweight Title
> ...


Yeah mate, never gonna happen money wise.

Foupa-Pokam and Winner get paid main event money by BAMMA standards, i doubt they'll use them unless they can slip them into a main event or possibly co-main if they get a decent deal.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It's typical for a regional promotion.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> It's typical for a regional promotion.


Which is why it's stupid for an organisation like BAMMA to have titles in my opinion.

Scenario;
Fighter X signs a 1 fight deal with BAMMA, which let's be honest is the norm for all promotions outside of the UFC and Bellator.

He fights and wins a title in his first fight, then asks BAMMA to double his money if they want him to defend their championship. They can't afford it so he either vacates the title or remains as champ but never actually defends it.

BAMMA's current Featherweight champion is Mark Adams, he won the title at BAMMA 3 in May 2010 but hasn't even defended it once.

:thumbsdown:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't think it's stupid for a regional promotion to have titles. BAMMA being the dominant British promotion I think they deserve to have titles. What I am going to maintain is that I think it's stupid to have British titles because their pointless.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I sorta agree with both of you. 

I think its good for a promotion to have titles, as long as their signing fighters to 3 or 4 fight deals.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think BAMMA does non-exclusive contracts though. But then again we've seen promotions like that put on good fights though.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> I think BAMMA does non-exclusive contracts though. But then again we've seen promotions like that put on good fights though.


Freeman vs Shamrock is happening, just not in BAMMA, thank god.

http://love2fightuk.com/2013/03/28/ian-freeman-v-ken-shamrock-set-for-ucfc-july-27th/


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Obviously they're above freak shows. If it isn't taking place in BAMMA where is it happening then?


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

http://www.fightersonlymag.com/content/news/19185-max-nunes-vs-jason-jones-for-bamma-title

Finally some BAMMA 13 news!

Max Nunes and Jason Jones for the inaugural LHW championship and Jim Wallhead against veteran Eddy Ellis for the inaugural WW championship.

If you don't know Eddy Ellis;
http://www.sherdog.com/fighter/Eddy-Ellis-4241

He's an 18-15 Welterweight on a 6 fight winning streak who has previously fought for Strikeforce, WEC, KOTC, the IFC and Rumble on the Rock among others.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So they're getting some more titles.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

An Official update for you all. Our current lineup with more fights to be announced is as follows:



> -MAIN CARD-
> 
> BAMMA WORLD LIGHT HEAVYWEIGHT TITLE BOUT
> 
> ...


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Is this to be televised in the UK?


That is a badass card!


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

I was trying to put this in my sig, but it's too many characters:

_TELEVISED LIVE ON 5* WITH HIGHLIGHTS SHOW ON CHANNEL 5 (UK), AXS-TV (US), THE FIGHT NETWORK (CANADA), RED MEDIA (RUSSIA), TV ESPORTE INTERATIVO (BRAZIL) AND SETANTA (AFRICA)_


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Well, your a premium now so go to the graphics section and request a sig with that in?

Im sure someone would be happy to help.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Is that Dave Faulkner of TUF9 fame? That dude had potential!


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Yes the very same.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Looking to be a good fight card.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

NickTheFace's new work of art is online and it just so happens to be a BAMMA highlight reel called "Are You Ready" youtu.be/MV6AUGsXK1s


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I guess this would be a good trailer.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Really like the four main card fights, chuffed that I predicted the Nunes-Jones fight months ago :wink03:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And it looks like you were correct!


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Jason Jones has some words about Max Nunes nickname Power ahead of BAMMA 13 http://youtu.be/pT_Qvb7ZJlc

There are 3 more of these to come, seriously, Jones is a highly scary dude.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So its continuing to shape up.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Jason Jones is back this time on Max Nunes previous 11 opponents http://http://youtu.be/dVVDWbkTbVg


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Interesting to see how Paul Daley will fit into the welterweight side of things should Wallhead be successful winning the title, do they still train together at Rough House?


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

No, Daley trains at Spirit Dojo these days, however they are still good friends, have the same management, so if Jim does win on Sept. 14th they have said they won't fight each other.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for clearing that up BAMMA UK Guy 

Looking forward to Wallhead finally wearing gold, the guy has been owed a title for years now I think.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Daley is going to be a big question mark.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

A couple more BAMMA fights been added today (More reason to head to the NIA in Brum on Sept 14th)

Scott Askham Vs. Jorge Luis Bezerra (For a contender spot for the BAMMA MW World Title at a future BAMMA event (Prob Dec's show))
Jack Marshman Vs. Ion Pascu

Both of these are potnetial FOTN matches and they are both on the prelims, which you will only be able to see at NIA as we aren't broadcasting the prelims, unless they make the highlight reel for the live show on 5. or until I get around to uploading them to the BAMMA You Tube channel..

Oh and in case you missed it first time around here's Nick The Face's highlight reel he did for us: 






Jason Jones is back with more thoughts as well... 




 &


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Fixed your Youtube vids Bamma.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Sometimes MMA promotions do things the wrong way the first time around and learn from it.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Sometimes MMA promotions do things the wrong way the first time around and learn from it.


eh? :confused01:


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Ali Arish Vs. Wayne Murrie II & Danny Missin Vs. Rany Saadeh added to the BAMMA 13 prelims



> BAMMA is proud to announce:
> 
> Wayne Murrie vs. Ali Arish
> 
> ...


Final event poster too:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And so things are set.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Not quite yet.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

You mean there are still matches to be made?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Can't wait to see Wallhead and Warburton in action again


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

kantowrestler said:


> You mean there are still matches to be made?


Announced, not made.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, my bad for the technicality.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

OK sorry I've been a bit busy, but now we are in the last 16 days before B13, there's a couple of news bits to add.

Dave Faulkner is injured and has been replaced by Adam "Boa" Boussif.

Also, Frank Trigg has signed a long term contract to join the Commentary team replacing Schiavello.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

BAMMA UK Guy said:


> OK sorry I've been a bit busy, but now we are in the last 16 days before B13, there's a couple of news bits to add.
> 
> Dave Faulkner is injured and has been replaced by Adam "Boa" Boussif.
> 
> Also, Frank Trigg has signed a long term contract to join the Commentary team replacing Schiavello.


Ah what happened to Schiavello. Trigg is not bad as a commentator. You guys hiring local ring girls.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Sucks about Faulkner, really wanted to see him fight again.

Who'll commentate alongside Trigg?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Mauro?


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

No_Mercy said:


> Ah what happened to Schiavello. Trigg is not bad as a commentator. _You guys hiring local ring girls._



Schiavello is unavailble on the 14th due to prior commitments so Trigg has been brought in alongside Ken Shamrock once again. Mauro was also not available.

We have Georgia Graham & Sara Beverley as our two main BAMMA Belles, but we always have a third, in the case of BAMMA 13, it's Nikki Sahota, Miss UK Asia 2013 and Miss UK finalist, who is also training for a pro MMA career. She's from West Brom so in part to answer your question yes. (Bit long winded sorry for that)


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I just realized the logo is a Chimera or a lion. 

Ken and Trigg. I prefer fighters that commentate actually. They're usually a lot more even keel and understand the technical side of things. But Raunallo and Shiavello bring enthusiasm which is always good for TV.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think the experience is what makes Joe Rogan a good commentator. Even though he's never fought he is knowledgeable about MMA.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I was impressed with Ken's commentary last time around on BAMMA, surprised he can show his face though after pulling out of the Freeman fight. That pissed a lot of people off.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That's a good question. However, remember this is BAMMA. Different promotion.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Yeah but UK MMA fans are a tight-knit group, whether it's BAMMA, UCMMA or wherever, they never forget stuff like that


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh, I guess that would make sense.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

The bottom line with Ken was that it was a different promotion and that he was fighting (supposedly) we don't book him for that, we book him for commentating and while there are those who don't like it, for the majority of people coming to see the show or watch on TV, they won't know what he has and hasn't done. The die hard MMA fans are very samll in scale in the UK and even smaller in scale for those who will pay for ticket and turn up lol. Me personally I have no opinion. What Ken does outside of BAMMA isn't my concern. Thats for the MD and the Directors to make the call on if they see fit.

Anyway my new blog is up: http://www.mmaforum.com/blogs/bamma-uk-guy/14105-bamma-13-1-week-go.html

Also, Jake Murphy is out with a shoulder injury and so Mansour "Tarzan" Barnaoui is in to face Warburton. 6 days to go and I for one can't wait.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, who BAMMA has commentate is their business.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

No_Mercy said:


> I just realized the logo is a Chimera or a lion.


Just noticed this. They are Lions as we are a British promotion (British Lions and all that jazz)

Our TV Add for Terrestrial UK TV is out 




And for those of you wondering here is the final fight card.



> BAMMA 13 FIGHT CARD
> 
> -MAIN CARD-
> 
> ...


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Fixed your Youtube videos 

you just need to put everything after the '=' in the youtube tags


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Pumped for this card, not just the Main Card, I'm always down for a Wayne Murrie fight, he always brings it 

You really got a MW Title bout on the Prelims?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm wondering that myself. Why in the world would you put a title fight on the preliminary fight card? That's a stacked title card.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

It was a a late change, Scott Askham signed a exclusive contract extension that meant his fight then became a Title fight, it was originally a title fight eliminator. It might/probably will end up on the main card, but it's al dependant on TV timings.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, that makes sense.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Here's the finalised card and details..

The UK’s ultimate Mixed Martial Arts promotion, BAMMA is proud to announce the close to finalised fight card and UK TV schedule for BAMMA 13: Night of Champions, this Saturday 14th September at Birmingham’s National Indoor Arena. Tickets are on sale now from £25 at http://bit.ly/1bUZXbR



NIGHT OF CHAMPIONS

BAMMA 13 is to showcase no less than four BAMMA world title bouts:

~Former Golden Glory competitor, Dutch Jason 'The Villain' Jones (19-10-0) meets undefeated rising star Max 'Power' Nunes (10-0-0) in a long awaited clash for the BAMMA World Light Heavyweight title.

~Britain’s iconic Jimmy Wallhead (24-7-0) faces the 15 times US titles holder, “Fast” Eddy Ellis for the BAMMA World Welterweight belt.

~BAMMA British Lightweight champion and UFC veteran, Curt Warburton squares off against recent French replacement, the formidable Mansour Barnoui, for his long anticipated shot for the BAMMA World Lightweight title.

~BAMMA's exclusively signed and undefeated Scott Askham (11-0-0) now meets Brazilian BJJ black belt, Jorge 'Michelan' Bezerra (18-9-0) in a championship for the BAMMA World Middleweight title.

~ In further event highlights, recent TUF finalist Colin 'Freakshow' Fletcher returns from the UFC on an exclusive multi-fight deal with BAMMA, to face Welsh talent Tim 'Superhuman' Newman.



UK TELEVISION SCHEDULE

As part of a two hour broadcast, the BAMMA 13 main card is scheduled to go live onto 5* at 10pm on Saturday 14th September. The broadcast will commence with two live bouts, Jim Wallhead vs. Eddie Ellis followed by Max Nunes vs. Jason Jones, before returning to a replay of the earlier main card.

Worldwide, BAMMA broadcasts live on AXS-TV in the US, The Fight Network in Canada, Red Media in Russia, TV Esporte Interativo in Brazil and Setanta in Africa.



BAMMA 13 ~ FIGHT CARD

In a change to the line-up, Ali Arish has withdrawn injured from his bout against Wayne Murrie. The status of the fight is to be confirmed.



-MAIN CARD-



BAMMA WORLD LIGHT HEAVYWEIGHT TITLE BOUT 

MAX NUNES VS. JASON JONES 



BAMMA WORLD WELTERWEIGHT TITLE BOUT

JIM WALLHEAD VS. EDDY ELLIS 



BAMMA LONSDALE BRITISH LIGHTWEIGHT TITLE BOUT

CURT WARBURTON VS. MANSOUR BARNAOUI



LIGHTWEIGHT BOUT

COLIN FLETCHER VS. TIM NEWMAN



BAMMA WORLD MIDDLEWEIGHT TITLE BOUT

SCOTT ASKHAM VS. JORGE MICHELAN BEZERRA



-PRELIMINARIES-



MIDDLEWEIGHT BOUT

ION PASCU VS. JACK MARSHMAN 



WELTERWEIGHT BOUT

WAYNE MURRIE VS TBC



WELTERWEIGHT BOUT

ADAM BOUSSIF VS LEON EDWARDS



FLYWEIGHT BOUT

MAHMOOD BESHARATE VS. JOE LAURENCE



FLYWEIGHT BOUT

DANNY MISSIN VS. RANY SAADEH



MIDDLEWEIGHT BOUT

HARRY MCLEMAN VS. MATT HALLAM 



LIGHTWEIGHT BOUT

TIM WILDE VS STEVEN MARTIN



LIGHTWEIGHT BOUT

MARIUZ MARZEC VS JEFFERSON GEORGE


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, this makes my around the world of MMA article out of date.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

New blog post from weigh in day online: http://www.mmaforum.com/blogs/bamma-uk-guy/14113-bamma-13-weigh-day.html


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Couldn't you have just posted the results here?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

It's good to have members regularly use the blog section, just click the link plz?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It didn't really tell me anything.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

What clicking on the link to his blog? there's a link to the BAMMA site with weigh-in results for every fight.

Should tell you plenty.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

In case you missed it and spoilers ahead here are the full results from BAMMA13

http://bamma.com/events/bamma-13

Will be posting a final BAMMA 13 blog post in the next few days. Me oh my what a lot to talk about


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Wallhead was robbed!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Freakshow looked good. Thought he'd been caught in a sub a few times though.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Congratz on the show! How were the numbers...

I'll catch the card when I have some free time. :thumb01:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well good for you then.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Killz said:


> Freakshow looked good. Thought he'd been caught in a sub a few times though.


At one point he was in to sub attempts at the same time and he managed to escape both. It was far and away FotN. We got a lot of Wallhead was robbed, but looking back at it I'm not so sure now. the 30-27 was a stretch for me though. Mansour Barnaoui has been calling out Fletcher since his win of Warburton so we will see how this pans out now.

On the whole it was a great night. At early count it looks like we had 4,200 people on the night, which is great. We also did a 25% off B14 for those in attentdance on the night and we had a large takeup on that so expect a similar sized if not bigger crowd for the return of Paul Daley.

Im hoping to get the prelims up this week, and when I do I suggest you watch the Ion Pascu Vs. Jack Marshaman fight first.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Those are very solid for a regional show. You guys must have had a lot of support from the locals. I'm sure you guys are in the black. Awesome to hear man. It really is. I know how challenging it is to produce a show from the ground up; finding the venue, negotiating, soliciting the sponsors, reaching out to the fighters, marketing, insurance, permits, production, hotel/accomodations/food, staffing, and everything in between. 

Great job! :thumb01:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

BAMMA UK Guy said:


> At one point he was in to sub attempts at the same time and he managed to escape both. It was far and away FotN. We got a lot of Wallhead was robbed, but looking back at it I'm not so sure now. the 30-27 was a stretch for me though. Mansour Barnaoui has been calling out Fletcher since his win of Warburton so we will see how this pans out now.
> 
> On the whole it was a great night. At early count it looks like we had 4,200 people on the night, which is great. We also did a 25% off B14 for those in attentdance on the night and we had a large takeup on that so expect a similar sized if not bigger crowd for the return of Paul Daley.
> 
> Im hoping to get the prelims up this week, and when I do I suggest you watch the Ion Pascu Vs. Jack Marshaman fight first.


29-28 either way in the Wallhead fight would not have been controversial. It was a pretty close fight IMO.

Freakshows striking looked good, but I think he might have talked himself out of ever getting a shot again in the UFC with his post fight interview. :confused01:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Sounds fun overall.


----------

